# Folts Firearms



## bgk (Mar 3, 2013)

Has anyone on here ever heards of a Folts .22 pistol? It's a fairly small pistol and I'm having trouble finding any information about it. I'm pretty sure the company that makes it is Folts, but the lettering is very small ans slightly worn. The only letter that might not be correct is the "F" but its definitely "olts". If there is no company named this is there a company close to this name that it might be?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Colt?


----------



## bgk (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I was thinking a possibility, but have you even seen Colts because the name definitely ended in "s"


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, some markings have read Colts.


----------



## bgk (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks it ended up being a Colt Open Top Pocket Revolver


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:smt1099


----------

